# The fishermen at Greenup.



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been fishing Greenup for several years but mainly from a boat. The past two weeks myself and a few friends and family have enjoyed the bank fishing there.We have met several other fishermen and I felt I needed to post about them.Generally fishermen everywhere seem to be pretty good folk but, by far the guys we have met at Greenup have been the very best whether they be from Ohio or Ky.

A few examples of their kindnesses and graciousness- Offering to take our pics, offering their baits, offering for us to move in closer where the fish were biting, helping to carry our gear out, giving untold helpful hints to make our fishing experience better, informing us of some regs we did not know,and just overall being very nice individuals.

A big "THANK YOU" to all the guys down there and to all the posters here that try to help your fellow fisherman.Merry Christmas and tight lines everyone.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very Nice first post,thanks for acknowledging the guys hospitality and welcome to the site


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

And may you have a very Merry Xmas! Nice post!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolute class acts, the bunch.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yea; it was just the first time i was down there. great people, been there one time .really looking forward to going back.merry cristmas to all and god bless.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks teethyfish not been able to go for a few weeks do to wife being sick but i miss it these guys are the best i enjoy fishing with them.thats why i post every time i go some wont i now if i go and dont catch any it wasnt becouse the guy ahead of me caught all the fish it was i didnt do something right or they just wasnt biting when i was there.and merry christmas to you


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve found that 90% of the fishing folk are willing to help. i,ve fished from manistee lake in mich to the fl keys. and alot in between. and it seems you always have that 10% that just dont get it. but the rest seem like they are ready to pay it forward. if like you have a good or maby great incounter with some great people then when its your turn to help somebody elce out, your willing to help the other guy.

we as sportsman just cant let the other 10% determan our outlook on our sport.

welcome aboard. and a great positive post. love to hear a good story. keep your positive attatude and you,ll go far. 

if you need help on here or some good advice just ask. i,ve had alot of help with fishing and even some personal things i needed to get off my chest. very understanding folks on here. merry christmas and a happy new year to all.
sherman


----------

